# Colorado Deer Draw Results



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since a lot of you on here are chomping at the bit to see if you have drawn a tag in Utah I thought that I would let you know that you can go into the Colorado preference points site and look to see if you drew a tag in Colorado for your first choice if you put in for a deer hunt. So if you look at it and know how many points you had going in if any and it is now 0 you drew your first choice. Also if you have a extra point in the system then you didn't.

Good luck.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting...oints/Pages/DrawResults_PreferencePoints.aspx


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a brand new, shiny red point for my $349. Well, that was money well spent. -O,-

Hey, thanks for the link though!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I also have another point and my son has another point, BUT my beautiful wife has 0. It has been a lonnnnggggg time coming, but I think she will do her best to bring back an ol' heavy horn come November. Can't wait......


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Big 6 PP now in Colorado for 411!!!!!! If I don't draw next year, I'm going to really take it personally! For hell's sake!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

klbzdad said:


> Big 6 PP now in Colorado for 411!!!!!! If I don't draw next year, I'm going to really take it personally! For hell's sake!


That sounds like you are putting in for the fourth season. It didn't help this year when they cut deer tags in some areas. I'm not sure if they did it in 411 but the did it in others.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It makes no sense to me. I show me and my sons for 6 deer points in 2011 and 8 in the small box below that says 2012. I also show him for 15 Elk points and below shows 16 but still says 2011. I cross refrenced to mine and mine was the same as his for Deer and my Elk went from 8 to 9. That is what I expected since I put in for just a point. We thought his was a sure thing but must not have been. The wierd part is the little box at the bottom of the page shows Deer at 2012 and Elk 2011.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

22, 

If you had drawn your points would have been reset to zero. They would stay the same except for those draws that have closed and posted. I haven't put in for elk in Colorado and didn't look so I'm not sure if that draw has closed. If it did, that explains why you show points for 2012. Sorry about the 2011 deer points, your bonus point will post when it officially closes. Mine still shows 5 for 2011 so it will show 6 for 2012.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

So you are saying that the Deer draw is over and it is possible since the Elk showed 2011 points that it is still undrawn and there is a chance? My son put in for Elk and all of us only put in for Deer points.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, they have not done/posted anything with elk, yet. 

As for the deer points, they show the deer points you had going into the 2011 draw, which would be the number of points after the 2010 draw, which means it doesn't show the number of points after the 2011 draw because they updated the box below to show the number of points you currently hold for 2012, if that makes sense and I just want to make this run-on-sentence run on a little longer to make it more confusing, which I feel I have accomplished now so I can finally stop typing more words into this run-on-sentence, MR Elk22.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, thanx for the lengthy sentance explanation. That made sense now.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Guess i drew my 2nd choice! im still PUMPED!!! unit 33


----------

